# 2nd health care worker tests positive for Ebola at Dallas hospital



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

2nd Dallas worker tests positive for Ebola - CNN.com


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

And it comes down to the nurses being told level 2 protection when they should have had level 4. I have not found one thing about their decontamination policy which could easily have been part of the problem.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I fear it's just the beginning.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't worry, you can't catch it unless you touch an infected person's bodily fluids..... I know because the Government told me so.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> Don't worry, you can't catch it unless you touch an infected person's bodily fluids..... I know because the Government told me so.


Valid...until it mutates. LOL! Nothing to see here people, move along.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I am watching the news conference by the officials about this on tv now. These guys are look afraid to me. So is the 2nd health care worker with ebola ANOTHER one who made a mistake and touched fluids on their protective gear while removing it? I would hope that they would have more intelligent people providing healthcare working in hospitals. Or just maybe it is easier to contract then we are being led to believe in some cases.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Healthcare people in usa are overworked. ..
But I will prefer shooting politicians. ..
Their lethargic leftist attitude and complacency has caused problems for entire humankind of entire world


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Okay so who thinks every small town hospital is completely ready to handle a case of Ebola?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.lehighvalleylive.com/bre...nd.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

Amateurs.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

This is absolutely insane..

Texas nurses: 'There were no protocols' about Ebola - CNN.com


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I can't say I am surprised although, it's hard to believe they did this crappy of a job. This would probably happen at many hospitals if not most. We will probably see more cases in Dallas from this, likely out of the list of 76 who worked directly with Duncan. If we see cases outside of that group, it's really bad news. Plus, we will see more cases pop up elsewhere as infected people enter the country. 

Given the 4 centers have only 11 beds, patients will HAVE to be cared for in community hospitals. They better get the Tyvek suits and clean up their act. I also think given these rooms are so small and so contaminated, PAPR should be required. It's aerosolizing.

I think we now know, just how infectious a patient can be in the fulminant stages.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Ask yourself; "Would the Government try to hide the severity of Ebola in the U.S. because they are afraid it might affect the mid-term elections?". 

My sister is an RN (actually two of them are) who works in the E.R. of one of the largest hospitals in Central Illinois. I was having breakfast with her husband this morning and he told me that all of the employees at the hospital received an email this week from the hospital administration advising that they prepare an "emergency evacuation bag" for themselves and all of the members of their family. In other words, a bug-out-bag. Most of us have already come to the conclusion that is a good idea, but has anyone received advice to do so by their employers, who in this case is a hospital, and recently (considering the timing and what is going on)?

Just thought that it was interesting.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

So they're telling health care workers to prepare to leave? Now _that's_ scary.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

*Latest message from CDC:*

In the morning of Oct. 14, the second healthcare worker reported to the hospital with a low-grade fever and was isolated. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention confirms that the second healthcare worker who tested positive last night for Ebola traveled by air Oct. 13, the day before she reported symptoms.

Because of the proximity in time between the evening flight and first report of illness the following morning, CDC is reaching out to passengers who flew on Frontier Airlines flight 1143 Cleveland to Dallas/Fort Worth Oct. 13.
CDC is asking all 132 passengers on Frontier Airlines flight 1143 Cleveland to Dallas/Fort Worth on October 13 (the flight route was Cleveland to Dallas Fort Worth and landed at 8:16 p.m. CT) to call 1 800-CDC INFO (1 800 232-4636). After 1 p.m. ET, public health professionals will begin interviewing passengers about the flight, answering their questions, and arranging follow up. Individuals who are determined to be at any potential risk will be actively monitored.

The healthcare worker exhibited no signs or symptoms of illness while on flight 1143, according to the crew. Frontier is working closely with CDC to identify and notify passengers who may have traveled on flight 1143 on Oct. 13. Passengers who may have traveled on flight 1143 should contact CDC at 1 800-CDC INFO (1 800 232-4636).

CDC and Frontier Airlines Announce Passenger Notification Underway | Media Statement | CDC Online Newsroom | CDC


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

How do they determine who is at potential risk? Age? Health? Etc.? Seems to me anyone on that flight is going to have potential risk. If there is a way to determine potential risk above and beyond proximity, _why the hell won't they tell us?!_


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

indie said:


> _why the hell won't they tell us?!_


They don't want you to panic


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Because speculation is much more soothing than facts.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think we should give free tickets to people for air travel to the US from west African countries. They could stay in the Lincoln bedroom for a few days as guests of Obumer.

Am I the only one who doesn't understand the "logic" of restricting flights from the affected countries. How does it make thing s worse???


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

part of the issue is that before someone comes into the hospital the people are not in protective gear so during initial contact there is a risk of infection not only their gear that needs to be decontaminated it is everything that he comes into contact with including bedding any medical instruments that are used in the room need to be also.

we have to recognize biopreparat worked on Ebola as a biowarfare weapon do you have s has numerous and knees and has made themselves the flow of countless others there is always the possibility that you pull up could itself be smuggled out of Africa where it is prevalent to the United States it seems most likely that they caught the ball treating misterduncan however that is not the only way that they may have been exposed to the virus of course conspiracy theories aren't usually accepted on mass otherwise it wouldn't be a conspiracyit would be fact


and let us not forget that in order to instill public willingness for invasion on their individual rights there has to be a threat it's played itself time and time again we can see now that there is motivation for mass vaccination against Ebola not only in Africa but rather in Western countries who can afford a vaccination program this is still very early in the game but for the medical industries this problem means a whole lot of moneyI am in no way suggesting that they are furthering the spread of the disease however I'm not also not saying but it's the government's that's spreading the further of the disease it seems coincidental only that the measures in place are not sufficient to stop the spread in reality if this were to break out we would see a world population of perhaps 3 billion people or so and those affected would be those living in the worst conditions in the world where funds for development go to and where most of the world's population crisis exists so its a tremendous scare that's so many people could be killed or endangered over a billion people within a few years but it seems highly unlikely the main issue is the political risk in the affected countries the risk to the United States is incredibly low and it will take months if not years before this players would gain enough traction to endanger the United States more than the common flu for car accidents I'm not suggesting that we ignore the bola but I am suggesting that people not be overly concerned about the dangers for the common man which are relatively low for instance forcing a mass vaccination program for this would be equivalent to forcing max vaccination for the flu or any other virus that has a few thousand deaths per year we don't see this kind of traction for cancer which is killing so many people if we paid attention to alcoholism which kills far more people were the effects of smoking then we can see this virus a massive problem there may be a massive over reaction to it well true it does represent a leaf fall risk it is a short term lease value which is why it is getting more attention the government seems to agree we can be ill for a long. Of time before we die and it means that the disease is no problem but if the virus kills in a month or two then it's a problem the bottom line here is that this disease is not a big problem currently except in the affected countries so don't be overly concerned

is the billions of dollars being spent on Ebola went into safer cars more lives would be saved.



well it won't stop anything the CDC should set up a reporting line and have mobile containment units in every major urban location for the ability to pick up suspected people into biocontainment facilities as opposed to putting on into public hospitals people should be picked up and put into biocontainment facilities that happen designated people suspect they have a bulla should quarantine themselves then contact the CDC for pickup to be transferred to a bio quarantine facility which there are only three or four designated in the u.s to handle this level Presbyterian Hospital did not and does not have the correct level of protection for treating ebola flawlessly


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

At first this new patient didn't really raise my concern but then I read that this person was on a flight from Cleveland back to Dallas the night before she developed a fever and symptoms. I wonder what the odds are that she just spread Ebola to another city, 1100 miles away. If someone in Clevaland or a passenger from that flight comes down with Ebola, well lets just say a certain part of my anatomy is going to pucker real tight.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

This doesnt surprise me. What does surprise me is, that nurse getting on a plane, knowing his/her co-worker tested positive. If the CDC really were on top of this, he/she would not have been on a plane!!


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

BagLady said:


> This doesnt surprise me. What does surprise me is, that nurse getting on a plane, knowing his/her co-worker tested positive. If the CDC really were on top of this, he/she would not have been on a plane!!


I totally agree with you! You would think, all doctors and nurses involved with patient Zero's care would have some restrictions in place regarding public travel. I would love to know WHY she needed to go to cleveland.....What was she doing there exactly.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Another thing has come to mind. If the CDC was monitoring all these health care workers, how in God's name was she ok'd to travel in the first place. Is the CDC really this stupid?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yes, yes I believe they are.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

After she got off the plane, what happened to it? Did they just park is somewhere or did it load more passengers and fly them to other locations in a possibly contaminated cabin? If so, how many flights and how many other people before they realized that it need to be decontaminated?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> After she got off the plane, what happened to it? Did they just park is somewhere or did it load more passengers and fly them to other locations in a possibly contaminated cabin? If so, how many flights and how many other people before they realized that it need to be decontaminated?


I heard it was cleaned 3 times per the cdc protocol and now it is back in the air.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I bet they didn't ground it until after she was diagnosed though...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

It made 5 more trips: Frontier jet that carried Ebola patient made five more flights - LA Times


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I heard it was cleaned 3 times per the cdc protocol and now it is back in the air.


But they didn't know that she had ebola until the next day..... what happened with the plane before they learned that she had Ebola?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

indie said:


> It made 5 more trips: Frontier jet that carried Ebola patient made five more flights - LA Times


Thanks.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> what happened with the plane before they learned that she had Ebola?


My guess is that it remained in rotation and several more cases of ebola will pop up.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I just heard that when the CDC that Ebola can only be passed through "direct contact" with body fluids, what they mean is if you come within THREE FEET of the patient.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Never mind, see indies post. #28


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

The hubby is working in Portland for the next little while. I'm starting to get nervous about that.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

ANd how about the folks who handled her luggage that she checked and carried to the airport? How about the folks at the airport who may have touched the trash bin in which she disposed of a napkin that she blew her nose on. WHat about the person who sat in the chair at the airport that she sat in. and then what about any that those people may have touched immediately afterwards. 

Cross contamination occurs at an unbelievable rate. The CDC chairman or whatever he is needs to be immediately fired. Closely monitoring???? Fired.....No...****ing shot!!!!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> ANd how about the folks who handled her luggage that she checked and carried to the airport? How about the folks at the airport who may have touched the trash bin in which she disposed of a napkin that she blew her nose on. WHat about the person who sat in the chair at the airport that she sat in. and then what about any that those people may have touched immediately afterwards.
> 
> Cross contamination occurs at an unbelievable rate. The CDC chairman or whatever he is needs to be immediately fired. Closely monitoring???? Fired.....No...****ing shot!!!!


I'm sure they on a contact list. No need to worry, they would never let anyone on a contact list fly around the nation. Oh wait...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I will tell you this I have 5 more flight over the next month and I will cancel every damn one of them if I here about anyone else who had only only co-locational contact with this latest victim...

And all of you who felt like the original guy was horrible because he came over here with it, really needs to despise the nurse who knew she was extremely high risk and not only failed to follow protocol, but also intentionally performed one of the absolute worst moves you could do (go to an extremely populated area where people where traveling to all parts of the nation) , and did so at the time frame when she was most at risk of becoming symptomatic.

I have to question the intentions of a person in the medical field who would do this.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I just heard that when the CDC that Ebola can only be passed through "direct contact" with body fluids, what they mean is if you come within THREE FEET of the patient.


Is it not odd how the government on a whim changes the meanings of words so the average person reads it one way but in a government court they mean something very different because the black robes got out their decoder rings given to them from government?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I heard it was cleaned 3 times per the cdc protocol and now it is back in the air.


I feel so safe because the CDC always knows what is best.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I feel so safe because the CDC always knows what is best.


It's hard for me to put sarcasm into a post. Let me try again: the CDC always knows best!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well I guess extreme fear risking the spread of Ebola would be a good enough reason to delay any elections and disallow any large congregation of people gathering in protest of the delaying of elections or any other rights that have to be suspended to prevent its spread because of National security issues..... "Until after the fear of the spread of this virus has dissipated".... hmmmm.....makes you think hunh? Suspension of Posse Cumatatis (still can't spell it) in order to get soldiers protecting the "aid workers" and helping maintain security around Government facilities and airports...road blocks to help in traffic control and maintaining good order... Hey we can't have people who could be sick and use their weapons to storm our medical facilities demanding better access to medical treatment or even force their way out of quarantine and possibly spread the virus further ...so we need you guys to just go around and collect them up...no we aren't taking their rights to bear arms...we are just temporarily holding them until after the virus has been contained to ensure the safety of others....just like we don't allow weapons in many places, like airports due to the risk you know? yeah...just like that.

It's for the best you know...only someone who wants this to spread would oppose this law temporarily banning the open or concealed carrying of weapons by anyone other than law enforcement...why you would have to be a terrorist to want to allow folks to carry or possess weapons... and on and on it goes......


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> But they didn't know that she had ebola until the next day..... what happened with the plane before they learned that she had Ebola?


The people who emptied trash or clean washrooms didn't wear any protective gears against ebola.
Where do those trash go? Are they handled/sorted out, etc.. before being dumped in the landfill?


----------



## CJones (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm just not sure anymore. At first I thought Ebola was harmless, but now I'm catching myself upgrading my stockpile at home. I read this book by Blake Shaw, called the Ebola Pandemic and he sounds like it's serious. (Here's a link in case anybody wants to check it out http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ML160SM) What do you guys think?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think you should check the date on the last post you see, first. The posts that made you comment are 2 weeks old and no longer current to today's situation.


----------

